# Ground flash density



## grammaholic

Hola foreros
Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre descargas eléctricas y necesito que me ayuden con la siguiente frase:
*Ground flash density*
No hay mucho contexto, está dentro de los niveles isoceráunicos 
Mis intentos:
Densidad de destello a tierra
Destello de baja densidad

Gracias anticipadas

Grammaholic


----------



## k-in-sc

This document uses *"la densidad de rayos a tierra, DRT''* (GFD: Ground flash density) 
while this one has *Densidad ceraúnica*: Es el número promedio anual de rayos a tierra (o impactos de rayos) “caídos” en el área de 1 km2 de un cierto lugar geográfico (por ejemplo: una estación meteorologica). Se indica con el símbolo Ng [rayos a tierra/(km2.año)] (del inglés: “number of flashes to ground (earth) per square kilometre per year (or annum)”). Se estudia generalmente durante un período climatológico determinado (por ejemplo: un decenio).


----------



## grammaholic

Thank you k-in-sc
I think I will use the first option: La densidad de rayos a tierra, fits better

Gracias again

Grammaholic


----------



## Hakuna Matata

La acentuación correcta es *ceráunica/o*, aunque por alguna extraña razón suele aparecen bastante como *ceraúnica/o*.

Lo mismo suele ocurrir (supongo que por distracción) con _náutica/o_. Aunque nadie  pronuncia _na*ú*tico_, aparece así escrito muchas veces.


----------



## k-in-sc

I was wondering about that. It's not in the RAE and I had never seen it before, I was just copying and pasting. Do you know the etymology?


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Es una palabra bien técnica y de uso bastante restringido en todo lo que tiene que ver con diseño de protecciones ante descargas atmosféricas (ingeniería) e incendios forestales (bomberos, biólogos, etc). No sé de otras disciplinas que la usen.

De la etimología, ni idea.


----------



## k-in-sc

Is there a related noun? (I wish there were a way to check that! I'm always wondering what the adjective is for a particular noun and vice versa!)
Anyway, I see the English term is with a K:
The *keraunic level* describes the lightning and thunder activity in a given area. It is defined as the annual number of days where thunder can be heard.
So that wouldn't be exactly the same as ground flash density anyway.
Edit:
*keraunics *(ker-awn'-iks) [««p<uwAt, = Greek _keraunos_, a thunderbolt]. The branch of physics treating of heat and electricity. ...


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Apostaría que viene del griego, pero hace mucho que no lo practico   

PS: Hey, no había visto tu post, nos cruzamos!!
¿Qué significa *««p<uwAt ??? *


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Jajajaja tenía razón!!! 

XX


----------



## k-in-sc

Hakuna Matata said:


> ¿Qué significa *««p<uwAt ??? *


Dropped-out Greek font! Sorry! I put the equivalent ... And of course you were right! 
But the bottom line is that lightning flash density is not the same as thunderstorm-days.


----------



## grammaholic

Cuando mencionas descargas atmosféricas también encierra las descargas eléctricas?
Para referirme a descargas de rayos es más exacto si utilizo el término descargas atmosféricas?

Estoy un poco confundida
Gracias!


----------



## k-in-sc

What's the sentence?


----------



## grammaholic

Lighting Protection Study

Aparece como un título


----------



## MILTON R.

Buena tarde, la etimología es latina y griega: la palabra que aparece en RAE es ceraunia, que proviene de las raíces ( Del lat. ceraunĭa, y este del gr. κεραυνός keraunós 'rayo'.)   y su significado es:  f. piedra de rayo. Así las cosas no es una unidad de medida o derivación de la misma.

​


----------

